# Accidentally unplugged yogurt maker...



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

I unplugged the yogurt maker after only a few hours. It sat out all night at room temp. It's not quite as thick as my regular stuff, but it smells and tastes like yogurt. Is it bad? Do I have to throw it out? I don't want to make anyone sick.

But I know there are some things that you sit at room temp on purpose, so I thought I would ask.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I think it's ok.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't see why it wouldn't be.
I would think if you heated it up to 180 degrees then you pasteurised it so the only enzymes in it are ones from the starter.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been making yogurt on top of my cabinent style incubator. Eggs are incubating and yogut is growing all at the same time. I mixed my yogurt with chick starter and the goslings love it.
Linda


----------

